# Ribena Winter Spice



## Mark Parrott (Nov 24, 2016)

Found this in the supermarket.  No added sugar & you dilute it with boiling water.  Its like a non alcoholic mulled wine.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Amigo (Nov 24, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Found this in the supermarket.  No added sugar & you dilute it with boiling water.  Its like a non alcoholic mulled wine.



Ooo I like the sound of that Mark. I'd put a drop of port in it!


----------



## Manda1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Tastes yum x but still prefer the alcoholic version


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

It is rather delicious. Gonna stock up when I go shopping later.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 25, 2016)

Is it available in most of the supermarkets?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

I know Tesco definitely do it.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 25, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I know Tesco definitely do it.



Thanks Stitch, I'll take a look. I'm sick of the usual drinks


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Thanks Stitch, I'll take a look. I'm sick of the usual drinks


Same here. Its lovely of an evening when its getting a bit chilly (its also very nice if you put a bit of dark spiced rum in it!)


----------



## Amigo (Nov 25, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Same here. Its lovely of an evening when its getting a bit chilly (its also very nice if you put a bit of dark spiced rum in it!)



Oh yes! Lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> dark spiced rum


Bad memories for me - I drank the best part of a bottle of dark rum when I was 18 and haven't touched it since, I felt so bad afterwards  Just realised that was 40 years ago - how did that happen? 

I will have to hunt out some of this Ribena though, forgot when I was in Tescos this morning  I've always drunk Ribena as a hot drink


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 25, 2016)

Even better is mulled Vimto. Just use one of those mulling-spice teabags in a jug of Sugar-free Vimto.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2016)

Going shopping tomorrow, I'll keep an eye out for this. It sounds nice.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2016)

Yea it's a wee change


----------



## michymoomoo (Nov 25, 2016)

As it is no added sugar, does this mean there is no sugar, it sounds very delicious


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2016)

michymoomoo said:


> As it is no added sugar, does this mean there is no sugar, it sounds very delicious


Only a little bit present in the fruit juice. 0.7 carbs per 100ml, so 0.35 carbs per 50 ml recommended 1:4 dilution rate to produce a 250ml drink. Not going to ruin the blood sugars, I wouldn't have thought. Sounds delicious, might have to try some myself.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2016)

I plan to add a measure of brandy to the hot drink before bed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I plan to add a measure of brandy to the hot drink before bed


You'll need it up there, I've heard it's a bit braw!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2016)

Baltic even - not really above freezing all day and going plummet tonight.

Ps braw means a fine day


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Baltic even - not really above freezing all day and going plummet tonight.
> 
> Ps braw means a fine day


Oops! I guess I wouldn't pass for a local then!  I get most of my Scottish from Tony Hancock's 'Blood Donor'


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 25, 2016)

Cheapest place for this at the moment seems to Sainsbury's where it's on offer for £1.50.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Baltic even - not really above freezing all day and going plummet tonight.
> 
> Ps braw means a fine day


Yup, brass monkeys. Hence the need for defrosters.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Cheapest place for this at the moment seems to Sainsbury's where it's on offer for £1.50.


 Oh that beats Morrisons at £2.48


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh delish with hot Winter Spice and a splash of btandy


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2016)

Two supermarkets, no success. Sob.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oops! I guess I wouldn't pass for a local then!  I get most of my Scottish from Tony Hancock's 'Blood Donor'


An armful? I'm not walking around with an empty arm for you or anybody! [words to that effect  ]


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 26, 2016)

Ooh best get myself down to Sainsburys!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 26, 2016)

Of the big 4 supermarkets we've got a Morrisons and a Sainsburys so I wandered on down to Sainsburys today to get some of this.  Very nice, not too spicy and perfect for days like today where even though it's been sunny, in the shade the frost hasn't melted all day.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm putting some in for my next order


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 27, 2017)

It's that time of year again and Ribena Winter Spice no added sugar is back in (some of) the shops.  Loved this stuff last year drunk hot on cold days.  I've had a quick search and it's currently £2 in Morrisons or £1.50 in Asda.  Freezing weather for the rest of this week - Thursday forecast around here says it is expected to reach the balmy heights of 1 degree all day.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> It's that time of year again and Ribena Winter Spice no added sugar is back in (some of) the shops.  Loved this stuff last year drunk hot on cold days.  I've had a quick search and it's currently £2 in Morrisons or £1.50 in Asda.  Freezing weather for the rest of this week - Thursday forecast around here says it is expected to reach the balmy heights of 1 degree all day.


I'll look out for it in Tescos or Co-op  It was zero degrees on my run this morning, but not windy so it didn't feel so bad  Roll on Spring!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2017)

I will look out for that nxt time I am shopping  Thank you


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 22, 2018)

Just got some of this from Home Bargains for the low price of £1.29.  Great to have it hot at this time of year when it's cold outside.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 22, 2018)

Oooh we have a bottle in the cupboard from last year.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me of this I will look for it next time I shop.  I bought some last year it’s lovely as a hot drink.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 23, 2018)

Got some at home bargains here as well.different taste but think I will get used to it. Nice and cosy warm though


----------



## Honeybee73 (Jan 30, 2019)

Mark Parrott said:


> Found this in the supermarket.  No added sugar & you dilute it with boiling water.  Its like a non alcoholic mulled wine.


Home bargains £1.25 selling it off now Sainsbury’s £2.00


----------

